# .44 cal bullet for .50 cal gun?



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Why do people shoot a .44 cal bullet out of their muzzy??? I guess I’m just not understanding the point of using a smaller diameter bullet, with a larger diameter sabot instead of a freakin .50 cal bullet/sabot that is actually made for your gun (.50 cal).
Does anybody have any insight on this and why soo many people are shooting a different caliber bullet out of their guns?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

They shoot much faster and flatter. Also jacketed bullets designed for handguns are typically of better quality than lead cast .50 caliber conicals and are more accurate.

Sabots are hardly only a "muzzle loader" thing. People have been shooting sabots out of centerfire rifles for ages... the 30-06 accelerators come to mind (.22 caliber bullet in a sabot for a .30-06 rifle)


-DallanC


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

DallanC said:


> .22 caliber bullet in a sabot for a .30-06 rifle
> -DallanC


 :shock: Why would a .22 caliber bullet be better in a 30-06? You're telling me a .22 caliber bullet is going to kill an elk better than a 30-06 cartridge? 
Uhh...... I guess I'm retarded. I'm used to buying the same caliber of bullets as my rifle caliber.
I thought there was an exception to Muzzle Loaders because you have to load them through the muzzle, but rifles too now? WTF?


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

You would't shoot deer or elk with this load but you would shoot a jack rabbit or a ground squirrel or maybe a coyote.
Fast and fun..


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

HJB said:


> DallanC said:
> 
> 
> > .22 caliber bullet in a sabot for a .30-06 rifle
> ...


 They are not used for big game, only varmints and targets(legally). I had a couple boxes of them quite a while ago and they were lousy to shoot.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Why not just take the Varmit Rifle for varmits and the elk rifle for elk??? Next you guys are going to be shooting fishing line and a rapala across the lake out of your guns :lol: 
Guess I'm old fashioned or something.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> HJB said:
> 
> 
> > DallanC said:
> ...


How are they Illegal 
the ones i have shot, shoot inch and a half groups at 100yards 55 grains at 4000 FPS


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

I'm not sure the accuracy alone is going to put an elk down with a .22 bullet. You need some knock down power behind your load. That's probably why it's illegal.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok that was a loaded question. It is not illegal, in a rifle, the caliber limits are only on muzzys and pistols. not that I would shoot a 22 going any speed at elk but 22 sabots out of a rifle are not illegal to take big game, at least anywhere I could find.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Snipe said:


> Ok that was a loaded question. It is not illegal, in a rifle, the caliber limits are only on muzzys and pistols. not that I would shoot a 22 going any speed at elk but 22 sabots out of a rifle are not illegal to take big game, at least anywhere I could find.


I am not sure it is either now that i think about it. I think they have done away with minimum caliber and just said' "expanding bullets fired from a centerfire cartridge". I would not do it anyway. It is not fair to the animals.
As for the acc. issue, the ones i had were re-loads from a friend and they were all over the place and did not feed very well. 2' groups was all i could manage. :shock:


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

I've shot 3 mature bulls and I cant tell you how many deer with a 50. cal ML shooting a 45.cal Hornady SST sabot set up.

There is nothing wrong with it, youre more accurate and imo more lethal.

Thes best combo is whatever you have practice with.


----------

